# Global Exile, Barrie Ontario



## Global-Exile (Nov 26, 2009)

Global Exile is a Melodic Death metal band from Barrie Ontario, my band.
www.myspace.com/globalexilecanada
Have a look ! If you know of gigs in other towns in ontario we could be part of don't be shy to give me a shout either. But I mostly want to share my band's music with this forum =).

- Max


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys have a great sound and the vocals are right on!

Good luck with your upcoming gigs!
May try to see you down at the Hard Rock in T.O.


----------

